# Motor leaking water in midsection!



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

Please read, seeking answers ASAP!

Hi there ladies and gents, this is my first post here, and I’m excited to be in touch with likeminded individuals!

So, I have a 2000 Mercury Tracker Pro Series 25HP (Mercury 25 engine labeled as Tracker). I just aquired it from a friend who had it sitting in his garage for a few years. I figured first things first, before even running it, change that impeller. Ordered the kit, replaced the impeller, everything went well. Upon reinstallation of the foot I made sure my water tube was secure on top and bottom, everything is how it’s supposed to be. Cleaned the carbs and she fired right up, this thing has little to no use.

So the question at hand, my tell tale is peeing solid once the thermostat opens (at a high temperature I should say, that’s how these are designed). My problem is, there is quite a bit of water seeping through the knuckle/swivel area on the front of the midsection of the motor. I will try to place some pictures. I’m not having any issue overheating or anything but I like things to be done right, and I know this much water coming from random orifices isn’t normal. It also leaks from a weep hole right below this swivel area, but not a lot. No water is intruding into the gear case either, so I just need help resolving this leaking issue. Crappie are going to get fired up here in just a few short days and I need this fixed before I’m on the water a lot.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the long post!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most outboards do that. It’s water that comes out of the water pump vent holes and top of the housing around the shaft. It’s to keep the pump from getting air locked. All pumps have these holes, usually a tiny hole in the housing and a slot that vents excess air and water around the top impeller cup around the shaft. You might double check the water tube grommet that seals the tube to the water pump and lightly grease it but there is going to be water coming out of the lower unit i that area even on a brand new outboard.


----------



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

Thank you! I think it seems excessive though, it’s coming out pretty good. Just hope my motor is making enough pressure to take the water it needs to the engine. I’m gonna run it anyway.🤘🏼


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Run it in the lake and see what happens. That barrel probably creates extra back pressure that slows the water and exhaust exciting the prop. Mine always act different in the driveway.


----------



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

NealXB2003 said:


> Run it in the lake and see what happens. That barrel probably creates extra back pressure that slows the water and exhaust exciting the prop. Mine always act different in the driveway.


On my way right now. We’ll see how she does.


----------



## rjn2468 (10 mo ago)

My merc 25 hp 2 stroke does that too, its normal


----------



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

Took it out today. Hard to start sometimes, but when it did, ran and planed out fine. Got to 23 with 3 people in the boat. Upon initial throttle it would stumble a little then once past that everything was well.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

On my Merc (20hp FourStroke) there's a 3/4" hole a few inches above above the water pump that water flows out of when running. You have to remove the clamshell around the midsection to see it. My guess is that it's there to limit/relieve pressure going into the head.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> On my Merc (20hp FourStroke) there's a 3/4" hole a few inches above above the water pump that water flows out of when running. You have to remove the clamshell around the midsection to see it. My guess is that it's there to limit/relieve pressure going into the head.


It’s excess water from the pump housing


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought a 2005 merc 60 2 stroke on a Gordon years ago. When it ran, water would come out very high on the lower unit. I asked the seller if we could run it by a local merc dealer. If its a problem he'd pay, if not its on me.

The seller was great. They put the muffs on and started it up and said exactly what smack said, it was a rubber grommet that sealed the top of the water pump. Not critical but... he dropped the lower unit, slapped one on, and greased the prop splines.

The seller gladly paid, I bought the boat, lunch and a few beers.

Hit the west coast and my brother landed the first red the next day, picked up another brother in Hollywood and stayed at Kontiki for a week, need I say more.

To see the look on my brothers face when he was up poling was priceless. When we were kids he was the one who would lay on the front of the boat to see the fish for hours.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I mis-remembered a bit, here's a picture. There's a 1/2" hole behind my port side mounting bracket, about four inches up from where the lower unit and driveshaft housing meet. If my outboard is running water flows out from behind this bracket. My parts manual does not show a gasket or plug for it. Might just be on smaller outboards that don't need as much water for cooling?


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

On mine the seal that was missing slide on the drive shaft on top of the water pump, my water came out up where the lower unit met the head assembly I think it is referenced as #42 great source for info at the mercury site listed here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

matauman said:


> On mine the seal that was missing slide on the drive shaft on top of the water pump, my water came out up where the lower unit met the head assembly I think it is referenced as #42 great source for info at the mercury site listed here.
> View attachment 200643


Some of these silly designs have no place on the water tube for the grommet to stop and be *compressed as the lower unit is stabbed and bolted up. The grommet will actually slide right up the water tube and not seal at all. My hack is to use a piece of fuel hose and slip it on the water tube with an oetiker clamp to tighten it up then slip the seal below it. This gives the seal a surface to stop against and actually create a nice seal. I’ve only seen a few.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some of these silly designs have no place on the water tube for the grommet to stop and be conpressed as the lower unit is stabbed and bolted up. The grommet will actually slide right up the water tube and not seal at all. My hack is to use a piece of fuel hose and slip it on the water tube with an oetiker clamp to tighten it up then slip the seal below it. This gives the seal a surface to stop against and actually create a nice seal. I’ve only seen a few.


Good tip!


----------



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

matauman said:


> On mine the seal that was missing slide on the drive shaft on top of the water pump, my water came out up where the lower unit met the head assembly I think it is referenced as #42 great source for info at the mercury site listed here.
> View attachment 200643


Mine is set up a little differently but I’ve triple checked and everything is there, no pieces are missing and I replaced the water pump and all of its seals. I just need to run it to the shop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RiverRunt said:


> Mine is set up a little differently but I’ve triple checked and everything is there, no pieces are missing and I replaced the water pump and all of its seals. I just need to run it to the shop.


Did it run good and not overheat? I would leave it alone and not waste money if so.


----------



## RiverRunt (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did it run good and not overheat? I would leave it alone and not waste money if so.


It ran, I wouldn’t say ran well. Had to be about half choked to run WOT, then it would bog a little. Think it’s just a fuel issue. Ran cool, tell tale was solid. Seems all I need to do now is a carb rebuild and maybe get a new bulb and fuel lines and I’ll be set!


----------

